# Squirrel Nuts. Really.



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

I just have to share the love with my SMF peeps. I have the best nuts of all the Squirrels in the magical kingdom (that I call my brain). I did a cold smoke using my handy dandy AMS using some fairy dust (which is apple for all of you non-magical dusters). Then I took 5 cups of those puppies and made THIS:

5 cups pecans (smoked is even better)

1 heaping tablespoon butter, melted

2 cups sugar

1.5 tsp. salt

2 tsp. cinnamon

1/2 cup water

2 tsp. vanilla extract

Toss the pecans with the melted butter and slow roast in the oven at 300F for 20 minutes stirring after 10 minutes.

In a heavy duty large pot over medium heat combine remaining ingredients EXCEPT VANILLA

Bring to a boil and let it reach soft ball 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  stage of 236F (took mine about 8 minutes to get there)

Remove from heat and stir in vanilla (it will foam up when you do this)

Quickly stir in roasted pecans and stir to coat all nuts

Spread out on the same baking sheet you used to roast nuts in, let cool. Break apart and if you don't eat all of them right then and there, store in an airtight container. I don't know how long they will keep because the never last a whole day. You've seen my Squirrel picture. Fat girls need love too.

These make wonderful gifts at the holidays. I usually make these, some homemade mozarella, a loaf of sourdough bread and a jar of my homemade jam and put in a basket for gifts at Christmas. My list is getting longer!

The first picture is just after pouring on the pan, second picture is after they have cooled and broken apart.


----------



## cheezeerider (Oct 19, 2010)

WOW! Them some fine lookin' nuts ya got there. I love pecans... my favorite nut.........besides you of course. Your posts are always a treat to read while I'm banging my head against my desk.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great snack idea, I know that mix of spices does wonders on your nuts.Don't breath too close to that dust. Looks like you're getting ready for the holidaze! It's all good my friend.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks cheezeepeezie and richosolamadamadingdong! LOL! Life's too short not to act like a weirdo some of the time. Okay, most of the time. Okay, ALL of the time.


----------



## eman (Oct 19, 2010)

DATS SOME GOOD LOOKIN NUTZ!

 Now let me tempt you by making them go from good to decadant

 Take some of those nutz and dip them in candy chocolate.

Chocolate covered squirrel nutz!!!!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

That makes me drool eman. I might just do that. I think I have some Ghiradelli semi-sweet chocolate. Thanks for the fabulous idea! Oh, and I also have strawberries I wanted to dip in chocolate too. Dammit man. I'll be right back with an update!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

Great looking nuts you got there girl.

I didn't just say that, did I?

Common sense tells me that a squirrel really should be the authority on nuts.

Bear


----------



## eman (Oct 19, 2010)

O r if ya want to go one step farther into the darness.

 Melt some caramels and dip each nut in the caramel then after it sets into the chocolate.. (baby turtles)


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks and Sounds Great Squirrel...


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a mental image...... it's forming.... it's forming...... nope! Can't picture it.







Cheryl those look awesome! And if I ever did make them I am sure between my wife and two daughters I might get to lick the pan..... if I'm lucky!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

I make turtles for the holidays too, I'll post those when I do them next. I only had enough chocolate to get my strawberries dipped, so I'll dip these next time I have chocolate.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 19, 2010)

Those look awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thepruitt21 (Oct 19, 2010)

Have you ever had this many men compliment your nuts? They are great looking in a strictly hetero-sexual BBQ way.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2010)

I can feel my backside just a growing with the sights and sounds of your nuts. I bet you just lay around and roll in  those nuts don't you squirrel. Now you throw in some chocolate and carmel you could be making some pure heavenly treats.


----------



## eman (Oct 19, 2010)

we  do turtles , rum soaked chocolate covered cherries , truffles , mock peanut brittle, lemon cookies, egg nog cookies and either fruit cake cookies or fruit cakes. mounds , triple chocolate chip cookies. And we take the big pretzel sticks and roll them in chocolate and then in crushed nuts and m&ms for the kids.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 19, 2010)

eman said:


> we  do turtles , rum soaked chocolate covered cherries , truffles , mock peanut brittle, lemon cookies, egg nog cookies and either fruit cake cookies or fruit cakes. mounds , triple chocolate chip cookies. And we take the big pretzel sticks and roll them in chocolate and then in crushed nuts and m&ms for the kids.


You had me at "rum soaked....." after that I really don't remember anything else!


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep I see I see.  Oh OH maybe i took a left turn clyde!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL Rick!!! I have that one but wasn't gonna dare post it! LOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## caveman (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay...I am not touching this thread with a two foot pair of serving tongs.  But EMAN is killing me & I have a toothache.  Darn!!  Um....great looking nuts Miss Squirrel?


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for showing off your nuts, Squirrel, but I have to make a pie this week...  I've tried a bunch of pecan pie recipes, but haven't found the one that surpasses all others; something makes me think that you might have an opinion on this.....  The occasion is the third generation of friends & families carrying on the tradition of "pie dinner" - Dessert pies ONLY, an all day pie picnic!  and that doesn't mean bring a pie for dessert, there is ONLY pie!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.visionsofsugarplum.com/2009/11/thanksgiving-dessert-blogging-part-2.html

This is one of the best pecan pie recipes I have ever made. She does a couple of things differently like toasting the pecans, browning the butter for an even nuttier flavor, and using a vanilla BEAN not just extract. It is rich but not too sweet. I promise you will love it!

This one ties with the above:

http://www.joyofbaking.com/pecanpie.html

Both are awesome! Good luck!

I want to have a pie dinner at my house!!!!


----------



## meateater (Oct 19, 2010)

So who cracked yer nutz for ya? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Or have they been cracked?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 19, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Thanks for showing off your nuts, Squirrel, but I have to make a pie this week...  I've tried a bunch of pecan pie recipes, but haven't found the one that surpasses all others; something makes me think that you might have an opinion on this.....  The occasion is the third generation of friends & families carrying on the tradition of "pie dinner" - Dessert pies ONLY, an all day pie picnic!  and that doesn't mean bring a pie for dessert, there is ONLY pie!




Somewhere over in the Dessert Forum I've posted a Chocolate Fudge Pecan pie. Come Thanksgiving and Christmas time I get a lot of requests for that pie.

Sorry Cheryl-don't mean to hijack you nutz thread.


----------



## deannc (Oct 19, 2010)

> I want to have a pie dinner at my house!!!!


     Invitation please, pecan pie is my favorite!! lol  

     Great looking nuts too btw!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2010)

Squirrel,

You're Killing Me!

OK, I see all the stuff you make, but who the heck is eating all this food?  Are you supplying dinner for a homeless shelter?

Todd


----------



## squirrel (Oct 19, 2010)

meateater - I crack my own nuts. I have an electric pecan sheller.

Todd - I give most of it away, I know it sounds crazy, but I love cooking sooo much, it's my passion. I wake up thinking about what I can cook. I'm gonna start a blog one of these days!

Dutch - No problem, I am the queen of hijacking threads (with a little help from meateater and Bear). That pie recipe looks awesome by the way!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2010)

I give most of my stuff out too.  I figure if I ate it all, I would weigh a ton.

Some people have cats on their porch, but I picture your porch with neighbors waiting for handouts.

Todd


----------



## meateater (Oct 19, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> meateater - I crack my own nuts. I have an electric pecan sheller.
> 
> Todd - I give most of it away, I know it sounds crazy, but I love cooking sooo much, it's my passion. I wake up thinking about what I can cook. I'm gonna start a blog one of these days!
> 
> Dutch - No problem, I am the queen of hijacking threads (with a little help from meateater and Bear). That pie recipe looks awesome by the way!


Where does the cord go? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Touchdown!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> I give most of my stuff out too.  I figure if I ate it all, I would weigh a ton.
> 
> Some people have cats on their porch, but I picture your porch with neighbors waiting for handouts.
> 
> Todd


Trust me - if I lived closer I would be on that porch every morning !


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Thanks for showing off your nuts, Squirrel, but I have to make a pie this week...  I've tried a bunch of pecan pie recipes, but haven't found the one that surpasses all others; something makes me think that you might have an opinion on this.....  The occasion is the third generation of friends & families carrying on the tradition of "pie dinner" - Dessert pies ONLY, an all day pie picnic!  and that doesn't mean bring a pie for dessert, there is ONLY pie!


Have you given any thought to "Squirrel's Special Brown Sugar And Cinnamon Squirrel Nut Pie"???


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for letting me steal your thread, Squirrel, and for the recipe!   I found your pie, Dutch, it's definately on the "doing" list!!   I think Bear could really be on to something there, too - so much YUM, so little time...   you guys are great, thanks for the help!!


----------



## hemi (Oct 20, 2010)

Squirrel,   All jokes aside, I finally found one of them old style ''Texas inerta nut crackers'' That really works!  [the newer ones are made of PVC pipe

and ain't worth the trouble.]  The only complaint I have is the rubber bands break once in a while and you never remember to pick some up when U are out..Hemi..


----------

